# Texture Hose



## Magic

Where do you find hoses for your texture rig? I need a hundred foot for my little 2000ex. I did multiple searches here and on internet with no luck.


----------



## Philma Crevices

What hose size does the ex use 1" or 3/4"


----------



## drywallmike08

Why do you need that much hose for a portable pump ? I don't think you would have enough pressure to pump through 100 feet


----------



## Magic

Philma Crevices said:


> What hose size does the ex use 1" or 3/4"


Came with a 1" by 25' hose. Graco wants $225 for 25 foot. Ouch!

Mike, I'm sure I could get by with 75' if 100' is going to be a problem. I have the trash can kit so moving is a pain.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Yep... graco hose prices are ridiculous. You can make your own setup cheaper. Hose only needs a 200 psi rating, could be wrong though :whistling2:


----------



## Magic

Philma Crevices said:


> Yep... graco hose prices are ridiculous. You can make your own setup cheaper. Hose only needs a 200 psi rating, could be wrong though :whistling2:


The hose that came with it says 125psi. I made my own hose out of a 3/4" garden hose but im not happy with it.


----------



## silverstilts

I just go to a hardware store and buy the hose, they usually carry just about anything, either the clear reinforced hoses or there are certain types of suction hoses that work. Around a dollar per ft.


----------



## JustMe

Specialty hose/couplings/fittings places have been my best bet for price and quality for hose. Try looking under 'hose' in phone book.


----------



## Magic

JustMe said:


> Specialty hose/couplings/fittings places have been my best bet for price and quality for hose. Try looking under 'hose' in phone book.


Cant believe I didnt think of that. I live in a high manufacturing area and know just the place. Thanks.


----------



## Mudslinger

Magic said:


> Came with a 1" by 25' hose. Graco wants $225 for 25 foot. Ouch!
> 
> Mike, I'm sure I could get by with 75' if 100' is going to be a problem. I have the trash can kit so moving is a pain.


As long as you don't mix your spray like concrete your sprayer will pump 100' without a problem. Graco's specs say it will, and every 1" diaphragm pump I've had was able to do it. The key is to have lots of air, because your pump is going to cycle more to keep the pressure through the longer length.


----------



## Magic

Mudslinger said:


> As long as you don't mix your spray like concrete your sprayer will pump 100' without a problem. Graco's specs say it will, and every 1" diaphragm pump I've had was able to do it. The key is to have lots of air, because your pump is going to cycle more to keep the pressure through the longer length.


I'm hoping my pancake compressor will keep up with the longer hose. 
If not I will have to bring out my gas compressor with [email protected] 
Ill be spraying KD next week and hope I can leave the mudd thick enough to still do a nice KD with the long hose. We shall see.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Magic said:


> I'm hoping my pancake compressor will keep up with the longer hose.
> If not I will have to bring out my gas compressor with [email protected]
> Ill be spraying KD next week and hope I can leave the mudd thick enough to still do a nice KD with the long hose. We shall see.


How much is a complete setup to start texture. My dad used to have an old type machine im guessing it was a standup compressor with a hose attached to a spray with hopper. That thing was so old and loud we used to do alot of popcorn noone around here asks for it anymore they just want flat


----------



## Mudslinger

Magic said:


> I'm hoping my pancake compressor will keep up with the longer hose.
> If not I will have to bring out my gas compressor with [email protected]
> Ill be spraying KD next week and hope I can leave the mudd thick enough to still do a nice KD with the long hose. We shall see.


I would bring the gas compressor, you'll never regret having too much air.:yes:


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> How much is a complete setup to start texture.


Kraft portable units have been the unit I've seen used most. What all you can really do with them........

One possible cheap source: http://www.theprolist.org/kraft_texture_sprayer.html

New, I saw West Tech had them on their Canadian site: http://www.westtechtools.com/krafttexturemachine.aspx


----------



## Magic

Corey The Taper said:


> How much is a complete setup to start texture. My dad used to have an old type machine im guessing it was a standup compressor with a hose attached to a spray with hopper. That thing was so old and loud we used to do alot of popcorn noone around here asks for it anymore they just want flat


I paid $2200 for the sprayer with fine finish kit and I bought my compressor for like $900. 
Make sure you buy a compressor with a minimum of [email protected]

A small compressor will not work with the 2000ex.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Ya thats almost like the ones we used to use I remember mixing the popcorn in this big blue trash barrel thing. I was a kid when I used to help them mix it


----------



## Philma Crevices

JustMe said:


> Kraft portable units have been the unit I've seen used most. What all you can really do with them........
> 
> One possible cheap source: http://www.theprolist.org/kraft_texture_sprayer.html
> 
> New, I saw West Tech had them on their Canadian site: http://www.westtechtools.com/krafttexturemachine.aspx


I still have one of those collecting dust. pushes a max 35ish psi which isnt enough for any type of production spraying.


----------



## JustMe

Philma Crevices said:


> I still have one of those collecting dust. pushes a max 35ish psi which isnt enough for any type of production spraying.


Maybe sell it cheap to Corey?  

Since Corey said everyone there was into flat, I figured for a starter unit for him, it might work. Last house I helped with, that's what the guy used for the ceiling, for doing a light texture. Went through the whole house in decent time. Looked good. Better than flat in that instance, imo. Even though I was the one who taped the house.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Meh, shipping alone costs same as a compressor that could out perform it

My small job set up is this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEWALT-1-6-HP-4-5-Gallon-Oil-Free-Wheeled-Portable-Air-Compressor-D55146R/331080644710?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.RVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D6164862370128822528%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20131017132637%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D331080644710

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Hopper-Guns/Texture-Pro200-Hopper-Gun.html
The hopper is what makes the setup work well for all spray textures, cuts of air when trigger is not engaged so you can spray a room and let tank fill a bit more to keep a higher psi going.


----------



## Philma Crevices

JustMe said:


> Maybe sell it cheap to Corey?
> 
> Since Corey said everyone there was into flat, I figured for a starter unit for him, it might work. Last house I helped with, that's what the guy used for the ceiling, for doing a light texture. Went through the whole house in decent time. Looked good. Better than flat in that instance, imo. Even though I was the one who taped the house.


Those krafts are what I first learned on though, ahh the memories, murder on the shoulders and neck doing lids at slow motion :yes:


----------



## Corey The Taper

Philma Crevices said:


> Meh, shipping alone costs same as a compressor that could out perform it
> 
> My small job set up is this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DEWALT-1-6-HP-4-5-Gallon-Oil-Free-Wheeled-Portable-Air-Compressor-D55146R/331080644710?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.RVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D6164862370128822528%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20131017132637%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D331080644710
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Hopper-Guns/Texture-Pro200-Hopper-Gun.html
> The hopper is what makes the setup work well for all spray textures, cuts of air when trigger is not engaged so you can spray a room and let tank fill a bit more to keep a higher psi going.


Is that the setup you have now thats actually pretty cheap and you can use the compressor for when u need to staple stuff. Doesnt using a hopper like that hurt your shoulders. Your holding what 20 lbs with 1 hand


----------



## Philma Crevices

Ya, my compressor is an older model without the wheels, but is the best portable I've used. Half fill on the hopper to keep the weight down, especially if doing alot of lids. 2 hands, one on trigger one holding hopper

I've always wanted to piggy back another smaller compressor to get more oomph. The more psi your putting out, the bigger the tip you can use- faster spraying- to achieve a small pattern for a nice orangepeel that covers like a dream.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Philma Crevices said:


> Ya, my compressor is an older model without the wheels, but is the best portable I've used. Half fill on the hopper to keep the weight down, especially if doing alot of lids. 2 hands, one on trigger one holding hopper
> 
> I've always wanted to piggy back another smaller compressor to get more oomph. The more psi your putting out, the bigger the tip you can use- faster spraying- to achieve a small pattern for a nice orangepeel that covers like a dream.


I dont get how the world has such different styles everyone around here wants to get rid of texture and want to go flat. They say its "ugly" but in other parts its the total opposite we used to do so much popcorn and skip trowel I think thats how you say it. My dad was born in portugal and came to the us to work even there when I used to go visit they had dirt floors and hay beds lmfao


----------



## Philma Crevices

ALOT of contractors have given chit textures for a long time, heavy splatters passed off as orangepeel and crap knock downs :whistling2: Texture has died out on new construction for the most part out here. I do maybe 3 commercial buildings a year anymore, usually due to matching another part of the building.

Personally I like smooth lids with textured walls lol or some mix. Plain walls are just boring anymore


----------



## Corey The Taper

Could you use one of those texspray hopper compressor setups to spray mud for level 5 or even use cfs tools with?


----------



## Magic

What texspray are you talking about? The 1500 with a compressor built in it? You probably could spray skim coat with that one with the fine finish tip.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Magic said:


> What texspray are you talking about? The 1500 with a compressor built in it? You probably could spray skim coat with that one with the fine finish tip.


Anything just looking stuff up just incase the opportunity comes up for different work. The mark sprayers are like 6k looking for cheaper alternatives just incase


----------



## Magic

I started with the 1500 then got a mark. It sucked! Now I just use the mark on big jobs to paint with. Drywall mudd kills the piston, cylinder and packing quickly.


----------



## Magic

Corey The Taper said:


> Anything just looking stuff up just incase the opportunity comes up for different work. The mark sprayers are like 6k looking for cheaper alternatives just incase


Keep searching craigslist for a 1500.


----------



## JustMe

Magic said:


> Keep searching craigslist for a 1500.


Maybe throw in some (free) ads in places, telling what are looking for, what will accept. Might get someone calling who sees it? Maybe even before they list their unit? Or if they have one sitting?


----------



## Magic

JustMe said:


> Specialty hose/couplings/fittings places have been my best bet for price and quality for hose. Try looking under 'hose' in phone book.


Found the red hose I needed at the local contractor plumbing supply store . They will even press fit the hose ends needed. Just got to bring in old hose so they know what to put on it. 
Only $1.08 per foot for the 200psi and $1.22 for 300psi
Hope this thread helps others. Thanks again JM:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

Corey The Taper said:


> Could you use one of those texspray hopper compressor setups to spray mud for level 5 or even use cfs tools with?


You could get a paint gun hooked up to one I guess, similar as the markV. Not sure you'd have enough pressure to do a nice coat that doesn't need wiped down behind it. Actually I thing it would for sure need wiped down

For cfs not too sure... but there's a specialty nozzle for tool filling http://www.benron.com/flatbox.html


----------

